# Lighting...



## SpecialEffect

Hi, long time havent been here







lol.

I have a 48 gallon aquarium 36" long....

Planning to heavy plant it, and add CO2 along with it... also with ferts =)

Im wondering, what should i get normal T5s or metal halide... also, im pretty sure im going to need to buy a new lighting fixture...
.
also, im looking to order from aqua traders, or if anyone knows of a better place for canada orders... let me know!

PS: My exact aquarium
http://www.hagen.com/pdf/aquatic/Fluval_Designer_Aquariums.pdf

Its the Vicenza 180


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

with a 48g, I would go with T5


----------



## SpecialEffect

For quite planted aquarium, what kind of WPG should i go for?
or how many watts for a 48 gallon aquarium?

was looking at this:

http://www.aquatraders.com/36-inch-4x39W-T5-Aquarium-Light-Fixture-p/52304p.htm


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Please read this, and see if it helps

I have no idea if you want low medium or high light over your tank, and you have to make up your mind before buying anything, and setting your tank up.

Hope that helped

Im assuming you want high light with CO2, so get whichever you want, 2.6-4wpg.

The higher light you go, the less margin of error you can make without issue.

You have to balance light, ferts, and CO2


----------



## SpecialEffect

Yeahh, i figured out what i wanted lol.

I found a light fixture thats 156W, witch is 3.25 WPG.. whitch is considered high.

And for the co2, i think im going to purchase the red sea co2 kit deluxe.... their good arent they?
For ferts, seachem's ferts are good arent they? Guess ill have to purchase the extended kit test for KH etc


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

for CO2, maybe try ebay for a nice regulator, and your local welding supply shop for a cylander.
Just trying to help cost.

I use Flourish comprehensive, and Iron, and I use dry cheap ferts for the rest.

NO2, PO4, and K


----------



## SpecialEffect

DiPpY eGgS said:


> for CO2, maybe try ebay for a nice regulator, and your local welding supply shop for a cylander.
> Just trying to help cost.
> 
> I use Flourish comprehensive, and Iron, and I use dry cheap ferts for the rest.
> 
> NO2, PO4, and K


Dry cheap ferts? as in tablets or?

And thanks for helping with costs







But id rather just get the red sea deluxe knowing that its a good produt and whatnot... you know







also has the whole kit


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

I'm not sure about the red sea product, so maybe that is why I said that.. My fault.

No, the dry ferts come in bags, loose. I mix my dry ferts in distilled water, and dose as a liquid.
I'll try and find a link for you here in the next couple days,, Been a while since I had to buy the stuff, the dry stuff lasts forever, and is cheap


----------



## SpecialEffect

Thanks for all your help heh xD seems like your the only one answering on these forums... What happened I remember this being an active forum... Anyhow...

I found a website that delivers to Canada... 
www.aquariumfertilizer.com/index.asp

30$ for 18lbs of fertilizers shipping cost... 
And I read that they send to Canada with good results so yeah...

If I get from them exactly what should I get







I was thinking their premade mix


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

the pre-mix gives you little control.

You will most likely want to add things as you need them, and a pre mixed batch won't allow that.

What if you are short on iron, or nitrate, and you are good on everything else?

That is what I mean.

and 18lbs of nutrients?? that would last 2 lifetimes lol!

I have to leave soon, I will post a link as an example in another couple days, just really busy and have limited time right now..


----------



## SpecialEffect

Alright I'll let you know when I got my co2 baught, and my aquariums set!


----------



## TRIG

cant wait to see it!


----------



## SpecialEffect

I baught my co2 kit.. Red sea deluxe.. raped my bank account lol... And my lights arrived also  it took one day to arrive from Ontario.zzz woot! 4 t5.... 6700k, with 4 blue LEDs


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Hey

Here is a link for some dry ferts, don't know if they ship to Canada, but worth a shot..

I would get personally---

KNO3-Nitrate

K2So4-Potassium

KH2PO4-Phosphate

Then I would get Flourish Comprehensive, and Flourish Iron, because it is good stuff..

But if you are tight on money, you can also get from that site--

Plantex CSM+B
And
Iron Chelate

Hope that helped

By the way, what size is the cylander on that red sea kit??


----------



## SpecialEffect

Thanks for the link... I was actually looking at that website the other night...And they do ship to Canada heh







I'm going to wait for dippy to see where he gets his...

And as for the tank size, didn't buy one yet... I need to find one probably at welding shop or something


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Uhm, that is what I get


----------



## SpecialEffect

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Uhm, that is what I get


LMFAO. Man oh man, was i tired... i didnt even realize it was you... for some reason i thought it was Trigg... ahh, what a retard i am :/


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

No prob!!


----------



## SpecialEffect

Between got a thread in the picure board...

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/202973-my-48-gallon-journal/

Will update it slowly... next week i should have my plants in, co2 connected, and all the above...

Between, long story short after an exchange etc etc... i ended up getting a paintball regulator... so ill be using a 20 oz co2 tank.. i hope i dont have to refill it every month!


----------



## SpecialEffect

Well I got the co2 up and running... Messed with the needle valve and set myself at 1 bubble a minute for now... Turned off my co2... (was just to set it up)

Now I'm going to go buy the ferts... How many pounds should I get of each what you told me to get dippy... And I guess I'll order the iron and comprehensive from big ALS







what size of bottle will last me for awhile?

At the same time I might aswell get the test kit too!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

A pound each will last a very long time.

Umms, 1 bubble per minute is not going to do it.. You need 30ppm CO2, and 1bpm will not be enough.
More like 1bpsecond or something. Don't take my word for it, and don't adjust quickly!!

You can kill your fish if you do that!!

Go slowly, and I will get a chart for you soon about how to check your CO2 ppm by testing KH and pH.
You can google KH/pH co2 or something to get a chart for now.

Flourish 2L bottles is what I get.


----------



## SpecialEffect

http://www.fishfrien...calculator.html

I found this by a simple google search... its a calculator... seems good to use?
between what do you use as a fert dispenser?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

That is fine for a CO2 calculator.

As far as my dry ferts go, I mix 1 tablespoon to 250ml distilled water, and dose a half a cap and check params and go from there.

Target: Nitrate 5-25ppm
Phosphate .5-2ppm
Potassium 20ppm, but no test. I just toss a cap in after water changes lol

Micros: I use a little less than the bottle says, but I let my plants tell me when to dose Fe (iron) -the plant tips of certain plants turn white when iron is low!


----------



## SpecialEffect

Nice... I like all I'm looking for in 1 post lol! And 30ppm co2







I'm going to see my LFS and see their prices for the flourish And testing kits and a timer... If it's crazy expensive and cheaper at bigals online I'll order it online! I shall let you know on my progress!

Dippy #1! lol

edit: and i guess micros would be flourish comprehensive?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Yes, F comp will cover all the bases as far as micros, but in most folks tanks, their plants show an iron deficiency, as does mine, so having that bottle of Fe on hand is very helpful.

Remember to pack your tank full of healthy plants, and have a bunch of fast growers in there even if you don't want those plants in your tank in your main scape.

The fast growers will help your tank get established, and limit algae in your newly set up tank.

Hope that helps


----------



## SpecialEffect

Was just about to order my dry ferts, i got this message

were sorry, but were unable to send item 106877 to QC, Canada...

Witch is Nitrate, what should i do now :O

I sent them an email asking how come, dont really know why lol


----------



## SpecialEffect

Dippy, got an email from aquariumfertilizer.com and they send to canada so i ordered it....except their mixing instructions are much different;

*Macro Micro Nutrient mixing instructions: Mix with a ratio of 1/4 cup of Macro Micro Nutrient Mix to 2 cups water. Dose 1-4 drops per gallon per day. Start with the lowest dose of 1 drop per gallon per day and stay with that dose for 2-3 weeks before deciding to increase the dose. Increase the dose based on the needs of your plants. There are 76 drops in a teaspoon.*

A bit confused, does this mean these ferts are less powerful then what your using?
\


----------



## jestergraphics

I'm interested as well at the mixing and dosing amounts of the dry ferts, once liquid I guess dosing isn't as much of an issue as I'm sure its relative to seachem products, as long as the concentration is the same; but the mixing ie: how much powder and how much water is kind of need to know. Looked at the prices and almost feel like a fool for buying all the seachem bottles, once these dry ferts are mixed they have to produce quite the quanity of fert liquid.


----------



## jestergraphics

SpecialEffect said:


> Dippy, got an email from aquariumfertilizer.com and they send to canada so i ordered it....except their mixing instructions are much different;
> 
> *Macro Micro Nutrient mixing instructions: Mix with a ratio of 1/4 cup of Macro Micro Nutrient Mix to 2 cups water. Dose 1-4 drops per gallon per day. Start with the lowest dose of 1 drop per gallon per day and stay with that dose for 2-3 weeks before deciding to increase the dose. Increase the dose based on the needs of your plants. There are 76 drops in a teaspoon.*
> 
> A bit confused, does this mean these ferts are less powerful then what your using?
> \


seems comparable but will last longer than the bottles,as far as quanity you will have mixed, if I remember right a teaspoon is equivalent to 5ml, which is a cap full on the seachem bottles and thats what there dosing directions refer to. 50 cap fulls (teaspoons) in the small bottle of seachem anything for $6-$7. 48 teaspoons in a cup, you're mixing 2 cups of liquid and 1/4 cup of powder. So you'll have the equivalent of $12-$14 worth of seachem product off a 1/4 cup of powder.....tracking this? There's 4 cups in a pound, give or take on mass density. $3-$5 on your 1lb powders. So we could go low end and the equivalent of $192 of seachem you paid $3-$5 for in raw powder and the cost of RO water. If Dippy does say its less "powerfull", it doesn't matter if you have to add more looking at the numbers here. Ofcourse all this is irrellevant if the dosing isn't the same accross the board.

Whats the thoughts on the iron chelate dippy? Could that be used to eliminate the seachem iron as well?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Whatever way you mix is fine. I mix mine the way I do because I'm used to it.


----------



## jestergraphics

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Whatever way you mix is fine. I mix mine the way I do because I'm used to it.


any thoughts on that iron chelate? compared to seachem iron?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Flourish iron really is noticeably better than the iron chelate.

The iron chelate works, but plants seem to have a much easier time utilizing

the iron in Flourish


----------



## jestergraphics

sounds good I'll stick with that then. I'm going let things ride for a bit personally, I was having some issues which turned out to just be missing nurtrients; I revamped my diy co2 difuser today also so we'll see how it goes, should be well but time will tell.


----------



## SpecialEffect

installed my new lights tonight and holy sh*t are they bright lol. Sister was like "dont need bronzage anymore" lol....
Pictures to come









Need to install some tiles and go to ikea to buy a shelf


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

SpecialEffect said:


> sounds good I'll stick with that then. I'm going let things ride for a bit personally, I was having some issues which turned out to just be missing nurtrients; I revamped my diy co2 difuser today also so we'll see how it goes, should be well but time will tell.


DIY is sort of a pain!!

You will go pressurized after dealing with DIY for a while lol


----------



## SpecialEffect

Yes i got my co2... But it's currently off... And also not all 4 of the tubes are on... Just 2 of them...

The lights are great... It's
1 switch for 2 t5s
Another switch for the other 2...
And then another switch for the blue moons...
With an LCD timer...

Tomorrow I'm going to pick up my G3 that I baught used at a killer price (yay for people getting rid of their aquarium bc they are moving)

Also went to a LFS that have crazy plants... Expensive but very nice plants... Also found a very very nice price of driftwood that I'm
Probably going to buy
They also sell the carpet plant (forgot the name)
And fluorite black sand, but damn that stuff is expensive


----------



## jestergraphics

DiPpY eGgS said:


> DIY is sort of a pain!!
> 
> You will go pressurized after dealing with DIY for a while lol


Oh I do have pressurized, I just chose to do DIY diffusers rather than spend $20-$30 on glass and a disc.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

SpecialEffect said:


> DIY is sort of a pain!!
> 
> You will go pressurized after dealing with DIY for a while lol


Oh I do have pressurized, I just chose to do DIY diffusers rather than spend $20-$30 on glass and a disc.
[/quote]

I didn't realize you were speaking of a diffuser.. whoops.

But I run my CO2 through my XP3 intake, works like a charm, never sputtered or failed to work great in the 6 years I have been running it that way


----------



## jestergraphics

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I didn't realize you were speaking of a diffuser.. whoops.
> 
> But I run my CO2 through my XP3 intake, works like a charm, never sputtered or failed to work great in the 6 years I have been running it that way










I do the same thing, for years I ran it right into my XP3 as well and it still is, I was mainly screwing around to see if I could up the concentration a bit along with dropping a bps. Trial and error on efficientcy I guess you could say, rather then sending a full bubble up the intake, difusing it into smaller micro bubbles then shooting it up the intake. I think it worked, at 4bps I could maintain a ph of 6.8, when I difused it then shot it up the intake I could maintain the same ph at 3bps, in theory I don't completely see how it would matter being the gas would remain in the canister until it shot out but it did, its a barely noticable mist coming out of the spray bar now where before you could see it accross the room looking at the tank. Granted were only talking about a bubble saved but what the hell right?







I also "T'd" the line and shot a line to the other side of the tank and zip tied the difuser to the intake of a powerhead trying to boost quicker tank saturation, so far so good. I just used tiny bubble stones half the size of your pinky with the Co2 pressure it only gets through a pin hole spot of the stone in a constant stream of micro bubbles. I constantly have this "yeah it works but lets see if we can make it better" bug in my head so I'm always trying to mess with somthing in the aquarium.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Not a bad idea!

I use a bubble diffuser inside my intake. It has worked for me, so I don't even bother messing with it lol


----------



## SpecialEffect

Just ordered me some, glossostigma elatinoides

Time i move my ass on getting my flourite and everything


----------

